# Trying to locate handmade rustic folding-table hinges



## mergle1 (Dec 16, 2009)

I have been trying to find a decorative, rustic table hinge with no success. These are hinges that allow a folding table leaf to swing 180 degrees. I have also seen them called "link" hinges, and sometimes "double knuckle" hinges. I have attached a picture to clarify.

Any response appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Have you checked with Acorn or Whitechapel? They do that sort of work. You can also seek out a local metalworker and get them custom made.


----------



## mergle1 (Dec 16, 2009)

*No luck yet*

Thanks for the responses. I have already checked all of the recommended sites, but no joy.

I have scoured the internet, and cannot understand why I cannot locate any of these hinges. 

I have found smaller butler-tray hinges with the same type of hinge joint, but they are of a modern/contemporary design. 

Other names I have seen for these hinges: Double-hinge, two-pin hinge, butler hinge, link hinge, link-joint hinge, table hinge, card-table hinge, counter hinge, trap-door hinge...and the list keeps growing!

Thanks for all responses!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I see no attached picture...


----------



## mergle1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry...I hadnt attached the pictures correctly.

Thanks for your help


----------



## tdewit (Dec 12, 2009)

http://www.lehmans.com/ is the place to go for anything old and/or authentic.


----------



## angiensmith (Feb 10, 2017)

Did you ever find these? This is exactly what I am looking for.


----------

